# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  rocha viva

## hugoandre

Boas 

Posso por rocha viva da nossa costa (portinho da arrabida) :Admirado:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Se podes por rocha viva da nossa costa (portinho da arrabida)? Poder podes... mas não era a mesma coisa...  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## hugoandre

Boas Artur e obrigado

pode-me explicar o porque nao era a mesma coisa?? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Se for para fazer uma aquario da costa, seria o ideal!

Para um aquario de reef não é muito aconselhado!

Repara a Rocha proveniente da indonesia, mar vermelho,figi, etc, são altamente porosas e leves....devido À sua composição ter muito cálcio também ajuda muito o sistema....

Agora isso não se passa com as rochas da nossa costa....

Aconselho-te a fazeres uma pesquisa no forum, onde irás encontrar muita coisa sobre isso!

Cumps

----------


## AndréQuintino

Então e usar rocha da nossa costa para ganhar volume para construir umas ilhas, forrando depois com rocha viva das fiji ou indonesia? É que assim sempre dava para poupar uns cobres valentes. O que acham?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu achava preferível usares rocha morta/coral morto em vez de rocha da nossa costa.  :Wink:

----------


## hugoandre

> Então e usar rocha da nossa costa para ganhar volume para construir umas ilhas, forrando depois com rocha viva das fiji ou indonesia? É que assim sempre dava para poupar uns cobres valentes. O que acham?


Boas AndreQuintino

Sim talvez razao (no poupar tambem  :SbSourire: ) vou tentar seguir o seu conselho e tambem porque tanho onde aranjar rocha da nossa costa sem custo nenhum

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Então e usar rocha da nossa costa para ganhar volume para construir umas ilhas, forrando depois com rocha viva das fiji ou indonesia? É que assim sempre dava para poupar uns cobres valentes. O que acham?


Essa apoupança na rocha depois pode sair muito cara noutras coisas....

cada um sabe de si....

Se fizeres isso ferve, lava e cicla a rocha muito bem...não a coloques logo directamente no aqua....senão é pior que uma bomba nuclear!

Há muito pessoal a vender rocha....sempre é mais barato que nas lojas e ficam muito mais bem servidos......penso eu de que....




> Sim talvez razao (no poupar tambem ) vou tentar seguir o seu conselho e tambem porque tanho onde aranjar rocha da nossa costa sem custo nenhum


toma atenção que desde a Praia da Figueirinha até ao Cabo Espichel é uma área protegida, se és apanhado a sacar rocha pela policia maritima podes ficar em apuros....

cumps e boa sorte!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas AndreQuintino
> 
> Sim talvez razao (no poupar tambem ) vou tentar seguir o seu conselho e tambem porque tanho onde aranjar rocha da nossa costa sem custo nenhum


Raspa um bocado e faz um teste de fosfatos. Se conseguires detectar alguns não uses, senão vais ter um boom de algas.

Devias mesmo equacionar comprar uns quilos de rocha morta para encher. A rocha morta, como vem seca e é muito porosa fica barata pois é muito leve. 

Não sei quanta precisas, mas com 40 ou 50 compras bastante rocha.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Caro Hugo André,

Penso que a tua questão revela ainda alguma confusão quanto ao funcionamento de um ecossistema de recife, nomeadamente a nível de um sistema fechado como são os aquários.

A rocha que importamos dos recifes é o suporte físico para a vida bacteriológica, indispensável à saúde de um sistema de recife. Não é por terem as bactérias X e Y, que as importamos dos recifes... é porque a sua constituição fisica e química são as ideais para o crescimento bacteriológico em massa num sistema como o nosso. A rocha da nossa costa é basicamente granito, xistos, conglomerados e grauváques... Não tem porosidade suficiente para albergar uma significativa colónia de bactérias. Nem sequer tem as mesma propriedades químicas... não irá funcionar da mesma maneira. Não inventem a roda...

Se queres poupar uns cobres então opta por rocha morta, de recife, e de boa qualidade, conjugada com uma boa dose de rocha viva.

Tudo o resto são apenas outras formas de acabares por gastar mais dinheiro ainda, com o custo de vidas associado.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## hugoandre

Obrigado Nuno Silva

Esta explicaçao sua e juntando as dos outros membros ja me fez entender muito obrigado a todos

----------


## hugoandre

Com esta explicaçao toda vou tirar da idea a construçao de um reef 

Vou optar por um de agua quente, ja tanho muito mais experiencia :-)
so me falta mesmo e um bom filtro externo (se alguem tiver um podemos tentar entrar em acordo)

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois e hugo agua salgada temos  que ler muito muito muito para chegar a ela so a sim apremdemos

----------


## hugoandre

> pois e hugo agua salgada temos  que ler muito muito muito para chegar a ela so a sim apremdemos


Boas Eduardo Ferreira

Obrigado pela dica a cerca de ter que ler muito dai por a minha pergunta sobre a rv mais uma vez obrigado a todos por ter ocupado um pouco do vosso tempinho 

Mas Eduardo deixe que lhe diga que tambem nao se consegue nada so a ler so se consegue fazer,criar,construir,inventar,trabalhar... a 100% se meter mesmo maos a obra so a ler nao vai la mesmo

----------


## Ercilio Oliveira

Por isso mesmo Hugo, acho que devias dar o salto e mudar, com a ajuda aqui do pessoal era muito mais facil não achas? Eu ainda não tenho o meu a funcionar e já decidi mudar prai à ano e meio mas aqui aprendes muito um pouco com todos por isso avança sem medo. Abraços. :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

> Boas Eduardo Ferreira
> 
> Obrigado pela dica a cerca de ter que ler muito dai por a minha pergunta sobre a rv mais uma vez obrigado a todos por ter ocupado um pouco do vosso tempinho 
> 
> Mas Eduardo deixe que lhe diga que tambem nao se consegue nada so a ler so se consegue fazer,criar,construir,inventar,trabalhar... a 100% se meter mesmo maos a obra so a ler nao vai la mesmo


AVANÇA :Coradoeolhos: 
Posso dizer-te que tambem andei uns 2 anos a ler, ler, ler...ate que fiquei mais baralhado e assustado. Um dia passei-me e arraquei e foi pena não o ter feito á mais tempo, continuo a ler e a aprender, mas com ajuda do pessoal tudo fica mais facil...força nisso  :Palmas: 

abraço

----------


## hugoandre

Obrigado pela força  :Icon Cry: 

Voces sao fantasticos

E isso que ainda vai acontecer meto na cabeça e arranco com um novo reef para postar aqui ainda mais voces merecem   :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Domingos

> boas 
> 
> posso por rocha viva da nossa costa (portinho da arrabida)


oi t bem, a nossa rocha nao dá por mt,s motivos, nao é purosa e sao água mt mais pluidas e irias ter sempre algas que acabavam por vir a ser tóxicas, já é um problema nós termos cuidado para que nao bata a claridade da rua pois tambem as criam enfim esque ce, mas tens lojas que teem umas pedras que sao tipo vulcanicas mas no fundo sao eles que as fabricam e sao mais baratas e ja se encontram umas com vidas e tambem sem vidas. Neste caso podes misturar umas com vida e sem, como tambem podes pedir a algum amigo que tenha salgados e ele que ponha umas pedras tuas na samp a colonizarem e entretanto tambem podes comprar umas bacterias e ires pondo uma vez por semana, depende a quantidade de peixes e a pouco a pouco vais construindo o teu aquário ao teu gosto. Se poderes comprar uma pedra ja com curalina (sao pedras que teem tons vermelhados e roxados, tenta é ter o aquário num sitio escuro,assim livras te de teres pedras esverdiadas e algas lol abraço

----------


## Luis Domingos

> avança
> posso dizer-te que tambem andei uns 2 anos a ler, ler, ler...ate que fiquei mais baralhado e assustado. Um dia passei-me e arraquei e foi pena não o ter feito á mais tempo, continuo a ler e a aprender, mas com ajuda do pessoal tudo fica mais facil...força nisso 
> 
> abraço


ola pessoal se me permitem aqui vai, ler o mais importante e nao massacrarem a cabeça pois grande parte do pessoal reproduz água salgada em casa, eu nao uso, pois eu vou a nossa costa temos é que ter atençao aos esgotos e tentarem ver se a água esta com oleos´, dá para ver e tambem pela espuma  enfim eu sempre usei e mais ela ja tráz material emportante para todo o aquário ( atençao ao acesso de sal pois a nossa água tem em média 1030 e tal de sal e a água do abitar dos peixes de áquario lol teem em média 1020 e tal. Digo isto como exemplo de tantas priocupaçoes lol com todo o respeito a todos ta abraço

----------

